# Week of Oct 21st Snowfall predictions



## Nick (Oct 17, 2013)

Just saw this on Facebook, a long-range forecast for next Friday


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 17, 2013)

Killington for Sunday?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 17, 2013)

I love this map and hope it is true, skis are ready just got to pick them up from the shop.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 17, 2013)

Most forecasts are calling for a cool down starting early next.  Hi temps will still be in the upper 30's to low 40's but the lo's are looking good in the low 20's.  The question now is thw the wet bulb.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah it's still early but I'm glad to be looking ahead at even a possibility!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm planning on hiking the Dix Traverse on Sunday and noticed snow in the forecast!


----------



## dlague (Oct 17, 2013)

I just built tuning station and purchased all of the tools and waxes I need - I better get on it and get the skis ready to go!  Woo Hoo!


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nick said:


> Just saw this on Facebook, a long-range forecast for next Friday
> 
> View attachment 9295



Stoked for SNOW!


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 17, 2013)

Stoked for SNOW!


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 18, 2013)

Just a little bit further east, and we can get some snow for the WS games in Boston.


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 18, 2013)

More snow, please!


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2013)

A snowy halloween would be nice


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 18, 2013)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## hammer (Oct 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> A snowy halloween would be nice


Would be OK as long as it didn't mean power outages for days and a repeat of the 2011-2012 season...


----------



## bigbog (Oct 18, 2013)

Now I know I have to pick up a bright, headlamp...


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 18, 2013)

Nick said:


> A snowy halloween would be nice



Plattekill open for skiing 2 last year when it happened I kind hopefully that is doesn't happen because they had very little natural snow in Catskills after that.


----------



## Nick (Oct 22, 2013)

From Famous Internet Skiers Facebook Page

If you guys don't follow them, you should. 



> Cold front will push through today (tuesday) and bring with it possibly the first schussable snow of the season. While the dynamics of the system aren't too impressive, it is very likely that with the passage of the front, high elevations in NY and VT could see up to two inches of snow. I'm willing to bet that the Whiteface toll road will be skiable up-top tomorrow morning.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 22, 2013)

Nick said:


> From Famous Internet Skiers Facebook Page
> 
> If you guys don't follow them, you should.



Greg used to post here occasionally.


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2013)

And snowforecast.com


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 22, 2013)

Supposed to get snow in the Adirondacks this week!


----------



## WinnChill (Oct 22, 2013)

Scotty said:


> And snowforecast.com



I know.  While I'm not providing forecasts for the site anymore, I'll still pop in when I can to talk shop.  Cool?


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 22, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I know.  While I'm not providing forecasts for the site anymore, I'll still pop in when I can to talk shop.  Cool?



That be great absolutely.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 24, 2013)

I had a half inch at my house this morning.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 24, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> I had a half inch at my house this morning.



Nice!

I can see snow on Mansfield this morning!


----------

